# Leopard from the Serengeti



## Antarctican (Apr 11, 2008)

I was going through some old shots and thought I'd post these ones of the leopard I was fortunate enough to see while on a safari in the Serengeti. He was up a nettle tree noshing on a young wildebeest.












This one is just for scale, to show how high up the tree the leopard had dragged his meal.


----------



## KOrmechea (Apr 11, 2008)

Yummy...

Cool stuff here.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 11, 2008)

When we got there the leopard was already up the tree with its meal. I would have liked to see it dragging the carcass up there...the 'spikes' on that tree were _big_!


----------



## JYoung (Apr 11, 2008)

Pictures like this make me jealous!! A beautiful, beautiful one. Those Fever trees are nasty things!!


----------



## doenoe (Apr 11, 2008)

OMG you saw a wild leopard!!??!! Thats just awesome. You made some good pics of it too.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 11, 2008)

^^^ Yeah, my safari group was pretty chuffed to see it! There are soooo few left, it's really something of a rarity to see one.  And it's one of the 'big five' animals that one wants to see when in Africa.


----------



## sabbath999 (Apr 11, 2008)

Very cool stuff!


----------



## lockwood81 (Apr 11, 2008)

That tree certainly looks like a good place to eat in peace.

Nice captures.


----------



## danir (Apr 11, 2008)

Beautiful. Seems very exciting to see and photograph.

Dani


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 11, 2008)

looks like they have cleaned Toronto Zoo up!



1st one is my fave


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh wow that's amazing!  Very nice captures.


----------



## doenoe (Apr 12, 2008)

Africa is one of my dream destinations for a trip.....probably wont happen in the near future. Hope there still will be leopards when i go there though. Else im just gonna take your pic and say its mine


----------



## Kazoo (Apr 12, 2008)

Love the colours in #1, and geez it really looks liked barbed wire in #2 (those spikes are insane). And thanks for including #3, gives a good idea of what shooting conditions were like!

Which safari company did you go with?


----------



## ShakeyBlakey (Apr 12, 2008)

Great shots, number 1 is my favorite and number 3 really gives an idea of the strenght and determination it must take to get anything up there. :thumbup:


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your wonderful comments!!!  

Kazoo - the safari was booked through GAP Adventures here in Canada, and they contracted with a local company whose name escapes me. I did the camping version of the safari, as opposed to the high-end hotel version.  I'll dig a little deeper to try to find the name of the local company, as they were very good and very knowledgeable. We had a birder in our group and the guides really knew the local birds and could identify them, tell us about the animals and their habits and all sorts of interesting info.


----------



## abraxas (Apr 12, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> ... good and very knowledgeable. We had a birder in our group and the guides really knew the local birds and could identify them, tell us about the animals and their habits and all sorts of interesting info.



Sounds like a great experience, looks like a wonderful adventure!


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 12, 2008)

Kazoo said:


> Which safari company did you go with?


Found the name on the side of a vehicle in one of my pictures...it was Bobby's Camping Safari out of Tanzania (http://www.bobbycamping.com - but it's a really basic website).


----------



## Kazoo (Apr 13, 2008)

Cheers for the link Anty!


----------

